
Looks like people don't die on weekends - ajschumacher
https://planspace.org/20200502-looks_like_people_dont_die_on_weekends/
======
Fjolsvith
My suggested explanation: Weekend staff don't have orders to modify cause of
death on death certificates to reflect COVID-19.

